# SR+ sound system quick impression



## jamesEarl15 (Mar 27, 2019)

I was on the fence about getting the SR+ seeing that I am in audiophile, but for people who had concerns about the audio in the SR+, it was well above my expectations. The mids and highs are great and the bass is good enough. It doesn't have that DEEP bass like the premium but its still really good. I just came back on a test drive in a SR+ and though i had my mind set on the LR RWD, I will have NO problem with the SR+

Extra tidbit- I am just throwing it out there but i could see a software update coming to an option coming to have those 4 speakkers that are wired to work. So that would be the A pillar and the 2 mids in the back by the truck. Every car that i saw that was a SR+ had those speakers.... So we will see


----------



## PEIEVGUY (Dec 19, 2018)

Is there a difference in quality from streaming music or your connecting via Bluetooth from a mobile device?


----------



## jamesEarl15 (Mar 27, 2019)

PEIEVGUY said:


> Is there a difference in quality from streaming music or your connecting via Bluetooth from a mobile device?


From what i know on the SR+, you can only use bluetooth or FM radio. I used bluetooth and played a couple of songs while on my test drive and i was very impressed. Now sitting in the back seat, the sound is still good but the only speakers that work are the ones on the doors.


----------



## rrmac1912 (Apr 10, 2019)

I also took delivery of a SR+ last week, and unfortunately I find the audio quality to be terrible in mine. No Mids or Lows at all without the back trunk lid speakers enabled and no sub. With both FM and Bluetooth sources, the sound is honestly the worst of any car I've owed in the last 20 years, shrill and unbalanced with only the small drivers in the dash and the small door speakers trying to provide Bass and mids. Tesla calling this system "partial premium" audio is a stretch. I hope Tesla offers some way to upgrade the audio through software. Otherwise love the car, but this audio system is much, much worse than I would expect for a car in this price range.


----------



## PLUR (Sep 7, 2017)

jamesEarl15 said:


> I was on the fence about getting the SR+ seeing that I am in audiophile, but for people who had concerns about the audio in the SR+, it was well above my expectations.


I have SR+, and I would respectfully disagree with your impression of the sound system.

Maybe your test drive car is set to impress. But to me, SR+ sound is not that great... I mentioned that the door mirror tweeters don't work so that will reduce the high notes of a song...no rear trunk speakers to me means that sound mostly concentrate in the front, not really great spacial. From my opinion, even the base sound system Lexus RX350 2018 I have sounds much better, and my huyndai santa fe 2014 sounds little better, much better surround.


----------



## jamesEarl15 (Mar 27, 2019)

blah said:


> I have SR+, and I would respectfully disagree with your impression of the sound system.
> 
> Maybe your test drive car is set to impress. But to me, SR+ sound is not that great... I mentioned that the door mirror tweeters don't work so that will reduce the high notes of a song...no rear trunk speakers to me means that sound mostly concentrate in the front, not really great spacial. From my opinion, even the base sound system Lexus RX350 2018 I have sounds much better, and my huyndai santa fe 2014 sounds little better, much better surround.


I havent had the opportunity to ride in cars with "enhanced" systems. I have a 2.0T sonata and factory was meh at best. The one I heard had all 8 speakers activated (2 up front, door, tweeters and then the back door speakers). Yes i agree with the back 2 not working would make it better.


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

jamesEarl15 said:


> From what i know on the SR+, you can only use bluetooth or FM radio. I used bluetooth and played a couple of songs while on my test drive and i was very impressed. Now sitting in the back seat, the sound is still good but the only speakers that work are the ones on the doors.


Wow, only FM? I'm currently awaiting UK order and I'm torn between the SR+ or going the extra 10k for the LR, but only FM radio. That surprises me that there is no DAB, is that right or have I missed something here? I've had DAB for years in cars, I would have thought that would be standard.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

styleruk said:


> Wow, only FM? I'm currently awaiting UK order and I'm torn between the SR+ or going the extra 10k for the LR, but only FM radio. That surprises me that there is no DAB, is that right or have I missed something here? I've had DAB for years in cars, I would have thought that would be standard.


I'm in the U.S. I'm not familiar with DAB as a separate entity (had to look it up). It doesn't show as an option in my premium interior car, so I wouldn't worry too much based on U.S.-centric answers.


----------

